# VIAS Help



## joneill1975 (Nov 2, 2005)

Just happened to pull the codes (no check engine light) and a P1800 came up. This is for the VIAS control solenoid. What does this mean and what is the affect on the car? Is the fix just to replace it?

Thanks

-2002 3.5L


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If your oil is really low it'll throw that code.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The VIAS control solenoid valve cuts the vacuum signal for the power valve inside the intake manifold, It has nothing to do with the oil level. Usually when it fails, it's due to a faulty or sticking VIAS control solenoid valve, but an open/shorted circuit to it or blown fuse could also cause the code to trigger,


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

smj999smj said:


> The VIAS control solenoid valve cuts the vacuum signal for the power valve inside the intake manifold, It has nothing to do with the oil level. Usually when it fails, it's due to a faulty or sticking VIAS control solenoid valve, but an open/shorted circuit to it or blown fuse could also cause the code to trigger,


That is my bad I was think about the VTC solenoids. I have been seeing alot of them due to oil consumption caausing low oil levels.


----------



## joneill1975 (Nov 2, 2005)

If the solenoid actually failed, what effect does it have on the engine? Is the fix just to replace the solenoid?

You also mentioned that it could be a blown fuse. Which fuse would cause that code?

Thanks


----------

